# Size of GW Dragon Wings?



## Shadowbadger

Can anyone tell me the size of these?

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1290031

The height from the very bottom tip to the very top tip, not point to point but the height of the image, like the length of the arrow below:










I can then work the rest out from there.

Thanks


----------



## Barnster

There about 12 cm

Pretty small compared to all the newer wings availible


----------



## Shadowbadger

Cheers for that


----------



## projectda

i have them on a demon prince, there are bigger than a CSM DP. i can get you the size tomorrow. what are you wanting them for?


----------



## Shadowbadger

A Lich Lord Terminus (Warmachine Cryx) conversion although they would be heavily customised.

I am going to try and make my own though first from various bits, rod and green stuff.

It is an overly ambitious project where I am trying to make the model less twisted and gimpy, posed like in the artwork and with a sash that does not look like a giant poo.

I will not be able to do the level of detail that the stock parts have but I will be freed by not having to mould and cast it, meaning I can model a free hanging sash and very tattered wings. I bought the body, arms, shins and head from the PP store but the body is about the only bit I am not reposing or rebuilding from chopped up components.


----------



## MidnightSun

View attachment 959935978


View attachment 959935979


View attachment 959935980


Not particularly clear, but does that help at all? The Prince himself is 3" to the base of the wings, the wingspan is 4cm wide at the widest point (each is almost exactly 2" at the widest point, but they taper at both ends), and just shy of 5" (as said, 12cm) long each.

Hope this helps.

Midnight


----------



## Shadowbadger

Cool, thanks for that.


----------

